# 2002 Jetta 2.0 - How to ID Engine Type/Code



## fitzgr (Mar 29, 2010)

Folks, 

Can I identify the Engine type (AZG/AVH/BEV) of a 2002 Jetta 2.0 from the VIN #? (I'm contemplating buying 2002 Jetta 2.0, I have the VIN#, but first trying to get an estimate to replace timing belt/water pump; my mechanic needs to know engine type before estimating. I don't have access to vehicle.) What are the differences between these engines? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Timing belt job is the same for all MK4 2.0s 

The engine code is on the sticker on the timing belt cover, i'm not sure how to get it from the vin without asking a dealership. 

A 2002 will 99% chance be AZG or AVH.


----------



## fitzgr (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Mechanic says that on one of the the engines (didn't specify which) the valve cover has to be removed in order to replace the timing belt/water pump, which equals more labor.....


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

My book says the fifth # in the vin. ID's the engine


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

The differences between the engine are mostly parts that are different. Different secondary aip pumps, different coil packs, even different valve covers. Things like that will be different. Thats when you will want to know your engine code. Check the factory sticker on the door jam of the drivers door. Engine code may be there but i'm not 100% sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*belt/pump change*

I've got an AVH in my '03 Golf, and I'd be willing to bet yours as the same.

As for the parts/labor to do the belt and pump, it shouldn't run you more than $500. If you're quoted above that, you're being ripped off for sure.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Cost of getting a water pump job at a dealership with standard rates is over $850.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

BACK FROM THE DEAD ZOMBIE THREAD :wave:


----------

